# Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC



## Finley (19. Dezember 2010)

*Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen PC kaufen, mit dem ich Wow auf der höchstmöglichen Auflösung die man einstellen kann, ohne ruckeln spielen kann.

Ich meine damit auch Schlachtfelder und Raids mit 25 Mann und der Einstellung auf Ultra. Die FPS darf nie unter 60 fallen.

Was für einen PC benötige ich dafür? Auflösung 1.900 x 1.200

Würde da ein

i7 970
6 GB Ram
GTX 480 reichen?

Oder brauch ich da einen

i7 980X
6 GB Ram
GTX 480

Würde das gehen?

i7 970
2 x GTX 480

Ich habe da keinen Plan? Jedenfalls wenn da im geringsten was ruckelt im Raid zuck ich aus (mal abgesehen vom I-Net - Leitung sollte passen).

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Hier gibts Infos:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,802194/Systemanforderungen-WoW-Cataclysm-Welche-CPU-reicht-fuer-die-Onlinewelt-von-World-of-Warcraft/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/
und hier zur GPU:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,803254/WoW-Cataclysm-im-Test-12-AMD-und-Nvidia-Grafikkarten-mit-DirectX-9-und-DirectX-11/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Warum "darf" es nicht unter 60 FPS gehen?


Wie Du an Eols erstem Link siehst, würdest Du mit so ner i7 9xx CPU massig Geld ausgeben für kaum mehr FPS als mit dem viel viel preiswerteren i5 750. Als Graka dient bei dem link "nur" eine GTX 460. Eine GTX 480 wäre natürlich besser, ist aber für deren Mehrleistung sauteuer und zieht unheimlich viel Strom, so dass auch ein teures netzteil nötig ist. Da würd ich viel eher die AMD 5870 nehmen, die ist ähnlich stark, kostet aber weniger und braucht weniger Strom.

Willst Du denn wirklich so viel geld investieren, nur damit es eher in mind. 60 als "nur" in 50 FPS läuft?  Seh ich das richtig, dass allein die CPUs über 700€ kosten? Das wäre ja absoluter Wahnsinn ^^


----------



## Finley (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Also den Tests nach ist eine GTX 580 allein vermutlich auch zu schwach. Wenn der PC bei einem Flug (und ich glaube nicht dass dort alles auf Max. war wie -> Schatten, Sonnenstrahlen, Mutlisampling usw.) nur auf 80 FPS kommt, dann hat die bei einem Raid mit 25 Mann beim Trash wieder Ruckelpartie.

Ich habe einen i7 860 mit einer GTX 295 und 8 GB DDR 3 und der PC ist zu schwach für das Spiel auf höchster Auflösung.

Hmmm... bin immer noch ratlos, was ich jetzt kaufen soll.

Ich würde ungern mehr wie 2.500 Euro ausgeben für den PC. Er sollte aber auch noch eine SSD Platte drinnen haben und ob so eine Gaming Netzwerkkarte was bringt?


----------



## Finley (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Ich überlege mir diesen PC zu kaufen. Ist zwar eine "mords" Ausgabe aber dann sollte alles so laufen wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Macht es bei diesem PC auch noch einen Sinn eine SSD Platte reinzutun und eine Gaming Netzwerkkarte. Kann bitte mal jemand schauen unter konfigurieren.

Wenn das nicht viel an Leistung bringt, würde ich es lieber vermeiden ^^. Falls ein anderes Gerät mit einem 980X Prozessor auf der Seite vom Preis Leistung her besser wäre bitte um Info.

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_238&products_id=4280


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Von Preis-Leistung her wäre natürlich ein PC unter 1000€ deutlich besser, aber Du hast eh schon einen starken PC. Wie gesagt: ein i5-750 für nicht mal 200€ ist da ja ganz offensichtlich effektiv nur wenige FPS schwächer als so eine 700-900€-CPU, ein i7-760 zB wäre auch schon stärker als ein i5-750 und kostet trotzdem immer noch unter 200€. Insofern ist "Preis Leistung" bei einem i7 für mehr als 250€, egal welcher nun genau, ganz objektiv gesehen: beschissen  

Ich würde einfach Deinen (meiner Meinung nach auch schon ein PC mit miesem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis) einfach behalten - dann kannst Du halt nicht ALLES auf max stellen und trotzdem MINDESTENS 60 FPS haben. Die Frage ist auch, wo Du beim Spielen überhaupt einen unterschied siehst zwischen verschiedenen Einstellungen zB bei AA. 

Wenn Dir das aber doch SO wichtig ist und Du sogar 2800€ auf den Tisch legen und damit mehr als das doppelte ausgeben kannst/willst wegen 10-20% mehr FPS, dann würd ich wiederum gar nicht mehr nach Preis-Leistung fragen, das ist dann irgendwie so, als würde man beim Vergleich eines Lamborghini mit einem Ferrari nach Preis-Leistung fragen ^^ 


ach ja: laut den Benches hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... ist - zumindest bei dem Benchmarkdurchlauf - eine GTX 580 mit einem core i7-860 bei mindestens 62 FPS auch in FullHD, 4x FSAA. Plus DirectX1 ist die AMD 5860 sogar besser, kommt in 1680x1050 auf mind 62 FPS, in Full HD auf 55.


----------



## Finley (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Jo der Benchmarktest im Schlingendorntal ist leider überhaupt nicht anspruchsvoll. Das fordert ja so gut wie gar nix. Lass dort mal 50 Leute rumlaufen und fighten und dann mit dieser Auflösung auf 1.900 x 1.200.

Dann gibs Ruckelpartie ^^

Und genau um das geht´s mir. Was brauche ich dafür? 

zB Städteraid - 50 Allis greifen an und treffen auf die Horde ^^. Dann Einstellung Ultra und es soll nichts ruckeln.

Was braucht man da für einen PC?? ^^ Genau den will ich haben der das kann.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wow auf Max. Auflösung - Welcher PC*

Also, Benchmarks hab ich da keine gefunden, wo Du sichergehen kannst, welcher PC das kann. Der PC bei one wäre halt extrem stark, Du zahlst nur wie gesagt an sich viel zu viel drauf für den "Luxus", dass es selbst wenn viel los ist bei maximalen Einstellungen noch gut laufen könnte.


----------

